# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  لینوکس چیست؟ و چگونه کار میکند؟

## houshmand

لینوکس چیست؟ و چگونه کار میکند؟
و چه فرقی با دیگر سیستم عاملها دارد؟

----------


## sunboy

*
لینوکس یه سیستم عامل اوپن سرورسه و منم طرفدار اوپن سورس هستم    :lol:   :lol:   :lol: 

*

----------


## houshmand

دیگه چی؟ :?:

----------


## sunboy

*
ببین لینوکس برای کارهای سرور عالیه  منم زیاد نمی دونم چیه ولی می دونم 10 تا از بهترین 
وب سرور ها  سیستم عاملشون لینوکسه  توی گوگل یه سرچ کن نتیجه می گیری*

----------


## hosseinzadeh

لینوکس یک سیستم عامل اوپن سورس از خانواده یونیکس است که توسط لینوس توروالدز(نابغه فنلاندی) در سال 1991 نوشته شده است.و اسم آن نیز از ترکیب لینوس و یونیکس ساخته شده است.کلا تا قبل از 1999 به علت امنیت بالا و سورس باز به سیستم عامل هکر ها معروف بود.اما از سال 1999 به محصولی عمومی و پر طرفدار تبدیل شده است. به طوری که بسیاری از سرور های دنیا هم اکنون از آن استفاده می کنند.نکته قابل توجه درباره آن قیمت فوق العاده پایین آن است.
اولا :‌که کرنل(هسته سیستم عامل که دستورات مهم در آن قرار دارد) آن کاملا مجانی است.
ثانیا:نسخه کامل آن با یک برنامه آفیس و حدود 1000 برنامه جانبی تقریبا 1/10 نسخه مشابه ویندوز قیمت دارد.
نسخه های معروف آن:Redhat,Mandrake,Turbo,...
درباره مزایا و مشکلات آن بعدا می نویسم.


فعلا اینترنتم در حال اتمام است.

----------


## hosseinzadeh

خب ، درباره مزایا و معایب:
مزایا:
 1. امنیت بالا:از نظر امنیت نسبتا مقاوم است و هم از نظر ویروسها(تا کنون تعداد بسیار کمی ویروس برای آن نوشته شده است.)
 2. منبع باز بودن:که به وسیله آن می توانید هر گونه که تمایل داشته باشید سیستم عامل خود را تغییر دهید.
 3. قیمت نازل:که قبلا توضیح داده شد.
 4. Reliability  (قابلیت اعتماد)بالا:شما می توانید سیستم لینوکس خود را تا 1 یا 2 سال داشته باشید بدون اینکه مشکلی داشته باشید.در حالی که من طی 8 ماه کار کردن با ویندوز با آن مشکل پیدا کردم.
 5. چند پلت فرمی بودن:لینوکس در پلت فرمهای مختلف از جمله x86,Alpha AXP,PPc,SPARC,IA64 اجرا می شود .توضیح : نسخه x86 یا i386 همان نسخه های متناسب با PC هستند.
 6. معایب:
 1. کاربر پسند نبودن:به علت تعدد اینترفیس ها و نبودن اینترفیس مناسب،چندان مورد توجه کاربران نیست.
 2. نصب مشکل:مشکلترین قسمت کار با لینوکس، نصب آن است.با وجود نصب سریعتر نسبت به ویندوز ، اما مشکلات فراوانی از جمله نشناختن قطعات است.
 3. عدم تطابق کامل با سخت افزارها:این سیستم عامل مشکلاتی نیز در مورد شناختن قطعات سخت افزاری دارد.

هم اکنون شرکتهای بزرگ پشتیبانی کننده  لینوکس هم اکنون در حال بر طرف کردن این مشکلات هستند.
شرکت Mandrake  که از سال 1999 کار خود را آغاز کرده همواره سعی خود را بر بهبود مراحل نصب نهاده است.
هم چنین لینوکس قابلیت نصب همراه با ویندوز را نیز دارد.
مقایسه نسخه های مختلف در پست بعدی
تا بعد

----------


## Abbas Arizi

آقا چند تا سوال در مورد مزایا:
1-  در مورد امنیت لینوکس من البته خودم مطالعه ای نداشتم ولی اون طوری که با توجه به شنیده ها و خونده هام از گوشه و کنار فهمیدم، علت اصلی این امنیت در حقیقت نشناخته بودن این سیستم عامل است. خود شما هم اون بالا نوشته اید که مقاوم در مقابل ویروسها به خاطر اینکه تاکنون ویروسهای کمی برای آن نوشته اند.
بنابراین اگر قرار بشه روزی لینوکس هم مثل ویندوز همه گیر و شناخته شده بشه و مثلا ویروسهای اون زیاد بشه، دیگه این ویژگی رو تا حد زیادی از دست خواهد داد. درسته؟
2-  در مورد Open Source. این ویژگی فقط برای کسانی که برنامه نویس اون هم در سطح خیلی بالا باشند، مزیت محسوب میشه. کاربرای معمولی و حتی برنامه نویسهای معمولی هم فکر نمیکنم چیزی از سورس اون سر در بیان. این هم درسته یا من اشتباه میگم؟
در مورد قیمت هم شاید به خاطر اینه که تقاضا برای اون کمه. یعنی قانون عرضه و تقاضاست که باعث کاهش قیمت اون شده و در صورت تقاضای زیاد و همه گیر شدن ممکنه این مزیت رو هم از دست بده.
 (ضمن اینکه برای ما ایرانیهام که فرقی نمیکنه. تا وقتی که ایران به کنوانسیون حمایت از حقوق مالکیت فکری و ادبی برن ملحق نشده ویندوز یا لینوکس فکر نمیکنم هرکدوم بیشتر از 2000 تومن تموم بشه. :lol:  :lol:  :P  :P  :( )
البته توجه داشته باشید مواردی که من ذکر کردم فقط جنبه پرسش و استفهام داره نه انتقاد. (چون من واقعا اطلاعاتم در مورد لینوکس کمه)

----------


## shaniaki

اجازه بدهید خوشحالی خود را از یافتن افرادی مثل hosseinzadeh که ظاهرا علاقه مندی و مهارتی در این زمینه دارند ابراز کنم. در جواب آقای Abbas Azizi باید بگویم که نخیر امنیت لینوکس فقط به خاطر نشناخته بودن آن نیست در این مورد مطلبی در قسمت درد و دل های اعضا و مسءولین سایت در موضوع چهار تا لینوکس کار پیدا نمی شن نوشته ام که شما را به خواندن آن دعوت می کنم. ضمنا یا شما معنی open source را دقیقا متوجه نشدید یا شوخی می فرمایید این ویژگی را شاید برنامه نویس های غیر مبتدی کاملا دریابند ولی سود آن مستقیما به تمام کاربران می رسد چرا که امنیت و پیشرفت سریع این محصول که پشتوانه رسمی میلیاردی مانند مایکروسافت ندارد مدیون open source بودن آن است. در ضمن قیمت لینوکس به عرضه و تقاضا ربطی ندارد(تازه اگر هم ربط داشت ناقض حرف شما بود اینطور نیست؟) بلکه به خاطر قواعد وقوانینی چون copyleft,GNU/Licence می باشد که باعث می شود فروش آن توسط یک شرکت به قیمت کمی بالا عملا به حذف آن شرکت از صحنه رقابت بیانجامد. البته من فکر نمی کنم که قیمت تمام نسخه های لینوکس یک دهم ویندوز باشد. من که خودم هر 6 CD مربوط به Red Hat 9 را از سایت خودش مفت دانلود کردم و اگر هم روی اینترنت قیمتی برای آن پیدا کردید مربوط به هزینه write و پول خود CD هاست!

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## hosseinzadeh

با عرض سلام،
در مورد سوالاتی که پرسیده بودید:

سوال 1:موردی که شما گفتید شاید یکی از دلایل باشد.اما نکته ای که باید توجه کرد این است علت اصلی امنیت به نظر من دو عامل است:
1:منبع باز بودن 2:هر چه باشد لینوکس خلف صدق نیای بزرگ خود یونیکس است.
مورد اول یعنی منبع باز بودن باعث می شود که شما بتوانید کدهای سیستم عامل را تغییر دهید.بنابراین مثلا اگر ویروسی سعی کند  که خود را به آدرسهای برنامه کلاینت ای میل ارسال کند ، شما می توانید کد سیستم عامل را طوری تغییر دهید که تحت هیچ شرایطی اجازه خروج ایمیل بدون اجازه شما را ندهد،البته این مطلب فقط در حد مثال اهمیت دارد، اما غیر ممکن نیست.

دوم:وقتی اولین بار خواستم  با سولاریز(نسخه سان مایکروسیستمز از یونیکس) کار کنم،هر کاری کردم نتوانستم در یک دایرکتوری ،دایرکتوری جدیدی ایجاد کنم.بعدها فهمیدم که یونیکس برای هر  دایرکتوری به طور جداگانه اجازه( Permision)  ایجاد می کند به طوریکه می توانید سیستم را طوری طراحی کنید که کاربران دریک دایرکتوری  فقط اجازه خواندن یا نوشتن و یا تنها اجرا کردن برنامه را داشته باشند.این موضوع و موضوعات دیگر  نشاندهنده قدرت یونیکس است.که به نحوی در لینوکس نیز منعکس شده است.برای این موضوع اگر به سایت :
www.wehavethewayout.com مراجعه کنید مطالبی درباره تغییر سیستم عامل از یونیکس به ویندوز خواهید دید.این سایت را مایکروسافت برای تضعیف یونیکس ساخته اما سرور همین سایت از FreeBSD  (نسخه ای از یونیکس که ابتدا توسط AT&T ارائه شد) به عنوان سیستم عامل استفاده می کند!!!!(یاهو و بسیاری از سرورهای بزرگ از آن استفاده می کنند.)

سوال 2:لینوکس کلا سیستم عامل کاربر پسندی نیست.در اینجا منظور از کاربر کسی است که برای کارهای روزمره و عادی مانند(تماشای فیلم،شنیدن موسیقی،بازی کردن و ...)  از کامپیوتر استفاده می کند. گرچه نسخه های جدید لینوکس از مولتی مدیا به خوبی پشتیبانی می کنند، اما لینوکس برای کارهای حرفه ای(مانند راهبری شبکه،بانکهای اطلاعاتی بزرگ،نفوذ به شبکه(هکینگ)و ...) گزینه مناسبتری است.بنابراین لینوکس مناسب برای برنامه نویسان و راهبران حرفه ای مناسب است.البته همان طور که گفتم شرکتی همچون Mandrake  در تلاش برای کاربر پسند کردن لینوکس هستند به طوریکه زیاد به Reliability  اهمیت نمی دهند.
در مورد قیمت :  شرکتهای بزرگی در دنیا مشغول پشتیبانی از لینوکس هستند و همیشه تلاششان بر پایین بردن قیمت ها بوده است.اما اگر زمانی تقاضا زیاد شود فکر نکنم قیمت آن افزایش یابد.چون هم اکنون پروژه های جهانی بر سر لینوکس وجود دارد(مانند Debian )که کلا رایگان یا قیمت آن بسیار پایین است.به عبارت دیگر حق انتخاب شما بسیار زیاد است.اگر فردا ردهت قیمت لینوکس خودش را 1000 $ اعلام کرد(که هرگز این کار را نخواهد کرد) شما به نسخه Mandrake  یا SuSe  و یا ... مراجعه می کنید.همان طور که این دوست عزیز  اشاره کردند:
افزایش قیمت=خارج شدن از گردونه رقابت.
یک توضیح هم درباره GNU: در حقیقت لینوکس تنها یک  هستهKernel))  است و کارهای پوسته( Shell ) را نمی تواند انجام دهد.و در حقیقت این GNU بود که برنامه های جانبی را برای آن ایجاد کرد و آن را تحت لیسانس در آورد.
در ایران هم که توفیری نمی کند .اگر همین جور پیش رود لینوکس از ویندوز گرانتر می شود!!!!!!! :D  :D 
 سعی می کنم  در پستهای بعدی شما را با نسخه های مختلف لینوکس و ScreenShot  های آنها آشنا کنم.
با تشکر از آقای  shaniaki .امیدوارم که با ابن مباحث دوستان عزیز بیشتر با لینوکس آشنا شوند.در  ضمن بهتر است مبحث (چهار تا لینوکس کار پیدا نمی شود ) را به ابنجا انتقال دهیم.
ایمان حسین زاده

----------


## Abbas Arizi

از توضیحات روشنگر جنابعالی متشکرم.
فقط یک سوال در مورد دایرکتوری. این سیستم Permision رو فکر کنم در ویندوز NT (حداقل نسخه های جدید مثل XP و 2000) هم میشه پیاده کرد. یعنی به هر User فقط برای دایرکتوریهای خاصی مجوز داد یا کلا اکانت رو به صورت محدود داد که User با محدودیتهای مشخص بتونه به سیستم دسترسی داشته باشه.
اون چیزی که شما فرمودید همینه یا با این سیستم تفاوت داره؟ :(  :(

----------


## njf_mas

سلام کلا یه سوال
آیا استفاده از ویندوز و کلا محصولات مایکروسافت در حالی که همه میدونیم همه محصولات موجود در بازار ایران کپی رایت هستند
واقعا از نظر کسب و کار و درامد درست هست یا نه؟؟؟؟ :اشتباه:  :متفکر:

----------

